# Member project: The ORI



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

A few of you might remember from a long ways back I created a rating system that combined the computer rankings and the human polls to develop a computer rankings system that seemed balanced and didn't favor one or the other. It was designed, at least in part, to mirror the ideas of the selection committee. The format itself is very simple: A balanced rating using the two major human polls (the AP and the Coaches) and four computer rankings. The four computer rankings are added to expand the field (this week it's 101 teams, last week it was 120), and allow good teams not getting votes to compete. The four computer models used are the RPI (I use realtimerpi), Pomeroy, Sagarin and TeamRankings.com.

Anyway, after about four years of hiatus, I have returned to doing weekly ORI rankings, and I've even purchased a domain, which I have linked to in my sig.

This week Texas is the top team, followed by West Virginia, Duke, Syracuse, Purdue, Kansas, and Texas A&M.

Any comments or suggestions are welcome, and I hope you guys don't mind a little site pimping. I might occasionally post updates in this thread, but I won't pimp it week in and week out.

Since it originated on this board (many years ago), I figured I'd at least post about it here.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Beyond the ORI, I would like to see a ranking purely on the four computer rankings. What are the rankings without human bias?


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Beyond the ORI, I would like to see a ranking purely on the four computer rankings. What are the rankings without human bias?


I can actually do that. Just give me a few mintues, and I'll post it here.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Also, it is interesting (and valid) to see how far down Kentucky and UNC are in your rankings. These teams have constantly lived down to there comptition during the season, and as these rankings (with the exception of RPI) consider margin of victory it does hurt them.


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

Waiting for the computer rankings (or CRI, as I call it), to post on the website. It boosts Texas A&M into the top five, UNLV and Florida State into the top 10, New Mexico to 16th, and really hurts Kentucky, UNC, Butler and Ohio State.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Willo said:


> Waiting for the computer rankings (or CRI, as I call it), to post on the website. It boosts Texas A&M into the top five, UNLV and Florida State into the top 10, New Mexico to 16th, and really hurts Kentucky, UNC, Butler and Ohio State.


Good stuff - thanks for the reply.


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

And the whole CRI should be on the site now. Will probably make that a weekly feature as well, as it only takes about two additional minutes to make. If you have any other computer rankings you think might make the CRI more complete, let me know.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Good stuff Im going to use this is as a guide for my top 25


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

This week I'm going to add a bunch of computer polls to the CRI. If you have one you think I should use, let me know. I'll take a look at it.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Good Stuff Willo

Two things I would like to see

show all teams in a conference
a comparison of the conferences


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

So, I have this weeks rankings done (101 teams) and a brand NEW version of the CRI, and of course my webhost is down. I'm looking for a new one, but they all seem to take their time verifying my account info. So, right now there is no home for the ORI. Here's what I can tell you: Texas is again No. 1, the computers LOVE Duke and HATE Kansas, and New Mexico is the most underrated team in the country right now. Hopefully I'll get these issues worked out shortly.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

can you put up the top 25 over here?

New Mexico vs Texas AM should be a good one


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

Went ahead and did the top 35, as that should include most of the ranked teams in the polls:

Team	ORI
1	Texas (1)	2
2	Duke (2)	4.666666667
3	West Virginia	4.666666667
4	Purdue	6
5	Syracuse (1)	6.666666667
6	Villanova	9.666666667
7	Kansas (2)	10
8	Tennessee	14
9	Ohio State	17.5
10	UConn	18.33333333
10	Vanderbilt	18.33333333
10	Texas A&M	18.33333333
13	Mississippi	19.83333333
14	Wisconsin	22.33333333
15	New Mexico	22.58333333
16	Kentucky	23.33333333
17	Washington	23.5
18	Kansas State	23.75
19	Florida	24.16666667
20	UNC	28.33333333
21	Georgetown	28.5
22	Cincinatti	29
23	Texas Tech	29.66666667
23	UNLV	29.66666667
25	Florida State	31.5
26	Clemson	31.83333333
27	Gonzaga	32.5
28	California	34.33333333
29	St. John's	35.75
30	Oklahoma State	37
31	St. Mary's	37.08333333
32	Richmond	37.66666667
33	Seton Hall	37.75
34	Michigan State	38.5
35	Pittsburgh	38.66666667


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

It's looking less and less likely that I'm going to be able to find a host before the end of the night, sadly. I've signed up for four webhosts, and have yet to be approved for any of them.

If anyone would like to look at the ratings tonight, send me a private message with your e-mail, and I'll send you the excel file.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Patience


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

wow Vanderbilt number 10 thats a surprise the rest looks pretty good as to how well teams have played so far


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

Wins over DePaul and St. Mary's really help them out, combined with no bad losses and only two real cupcakes on the schedule.


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

This Monday's already outdated rankings are online. Sorry about the delay, finally got the hostsite back online.


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

ORI for the week is up. Still waiting on a couple of computers to post so I can update the CRI, but a couple surprises this week, including Kansas State and New Mexico in the top ten, Temple in the top 25 and Cincinnati in the 50s!


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

CRI is up now


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

So, looking at the rankings today, I was struck by something, both in the ORI and the CRI:

There are some very clear divisions. Six teams have separated themselves from the pack: Texas, Duke, Syracuse, West Virgina, Purdue and Kansas.

Another six teams have formed a second group: Kansas State, Georgetown, Kentucky, Villanova, New Mexico and Tennessee.

The rest of the schools are bunched together following them.

Texas is the No. 1 team in the ORI and CRI despite only one computer poll ranking Texas as the top team in the nation. Syracuse has four polls placing them as No. 1.

Cincinnati is the most overrated team in college basketball right now.


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

After a holiday hiatus the ORI is back online, though a bit different. Since Massey's ratings are now online, they replace the Greenfield/TeamRankings.com as the fourth computer ranking, which I think gives a clearer picture of the top of the mountain.

Also, we're seeing the computer and human polls begin to line up on a lot of teams, as Kansas has the lowest ORI score (2) of the season, and that was hurt only by RPI.

Wisconsin and California are currently the most overlooked teams in DI.


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

ORI posted for the week.

Kansas is No. 1 thanks to a low RPI from Texas. They're still No. 2, with Duke at No. 3.

The only team that wasn't in the top 25 in both polls to break in was Northern Iowa, but they did it in fashion, up to 18th spot. Mississippi was the big loser, falling all the way to No. 33.

There is only one Pac 10 team in the top 50, and that's California at No. 45. 

The picture is starting to get a whole lot clearer.


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

Updated for the week. Top five are, in order, Texas, Kansas, Duke, Syracuse and Kentucky. BYU is No. 10. Xavier is No. 27 and UNC is No. 35. A massive 130 teams this week, so your favorite team is probably in there.


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

ORI for the week is up. 129 teams, including every team in first or tied for first in their conference. No real surprises this week. I'm surprised by how well the voters are doing this year, actually.


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

This weeks rankings are online. For the first time ever there is a unanimous No. 1: Kansas. This is the first time since I've been calculating the rankings that a single team was atop all the human and computer polls. Syracuse, Villanova, Kentucky and Duke fill out the top five.

Xavier breaks into the top 25, Cornell is at No. 27.


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

ORI is updated. Kansas is No 1, Syracuse No. 2.

Kansas State was ranked No. 5 in every human and computer poll. Don't think I've ever seen that.


----------

